# How much longer?!?!



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

Not sure when this girl is due.. She was exposed to a buckling from May 2018 thru September 2018. He was just a little guy, so I was not sure if he was able to get the job done or not. Noticed her udder started to fill up about 6 weeks ago (early November). She is a FF as well. I also swear I felt a baby kick the other day when i was feeling belly, just forward of her udder. Any one have an opinion of how far along she is?


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

Pics were taken about a week ago and she is getting bigger still!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Obviously she is getting closer but no way to give a date. The last day the buck was in with her would be the last date.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

she will kid when she is darn good and ready. most likely when you least expect it and in the worst weather.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My vote is now till May lol 
Ok seriously, I agree there is no way to tell for sure but I don’t think you have a whole lot of time to wait. Since you don’t have a for sure due date I would probably be keeping a close eye on her


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Go ahead and get your supplies ready, if you haven't do so.


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

Working on the supplies. Any tips for a good kidding kit? I have a camera out in the barn to keep an eye on her. I am a little nervous about it being winter in Maine.. I hope I willl know when she goes into labor.I dont want the kids to freeze! I am wondering if I should be keeping the barn closed at night.. just in case it happens. Normally i leave it open so theu can sleep under the stars if they choose.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/kidding-supplies.101276/
This old, long thread has a lot listed. I have never gone through kidding.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/forums/kidding-koral.197/
This forum section has all kinds of info.
@mariarose , @toth boer goats ,@mariella ,@HoosierShadow ,@Sfgwife , @Goat_Scout and others that are to numerous to remember have done this numerous times.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2018-kidding-thread.195051/
This thread has current births from this year.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

One thing you'll want is a couple of dry towels that haven't had fabric softener used on them. Another is a bottle of Bo-Se or selenium gel, just in case she's deficient. Has she had a CD&T shot? Iodine for the cord. When they kid outside on clean grass, I generally don't bother with the iodine, but inside I do. I've dealt with joint ill, not fun. She needs a clean quiet place where she isn't bothered by a crowd. Can you set her up a stall inside the barn for during the night? Encourage her to move around and stretch, this helps the babies get into position.

She's close now. Current pics of her vagina would help us to help you.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I would say she has at most 3 weeks (That is my opinion) but at the least I would say 1 week. Towels, Flashlight and batteries, Iodine, Selenium and E gel, LA 200 (Just incase), And a 20 oz soda bottle and a nipple to go with it. those are what I have in my kidding kit. I don't separate my does from the herd it can stress them out. Do you know how to check her ligaments? Has she has any discharge? 

I feel I should state that the vagina is the inside. The vulva is the outside. We want a picture of the vulva.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/kidding-supplies.101276/
> This old, long thread has a lot listed. I have never gone through kidding.
> 
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/forums/kidding-koral.197/
> ...


Not me darlin.... i only did it once so far. . And gracie was the loud hollarin all the day long maman who jus wanted me near. Lol! She did it all by sheselfs beautifully.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

mariella said:


> We want a picture of the vulva.


 So true. I'm very tired.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BearBrookFarm said:


> Working on the supplies. Any tips for a good kidding kit? I have a camera out in the barn to keep an eye on her. I am a little nervous about it being winter in Maine.. I hope I willl know when she goes into labor.I dont want the kids to freeze! I am wondering if I should be keeping the barn closed at night.. just in case it happens. Normally i leave it open so theu can sleep under the stars if they choose.


Everyone does have great items for you to have. I also had a syringe no needle, plain lube, thermometer, molasses, pedialyte, gatorade, tums, gloves or no up to you, bulb syringe like for babies snotty noses, dry towels and wash cloths. I think that is all i can add. Oh... a bucket of warm water to add the molasses to after she kids. Gracie LOVED that bit. She drank i bet a gallon of it when she was done.

Gracie did her thing all day and when time came she picked her spot and laid down to have him. I just made sure all the beddin in the barn was clean and i put a towel under her rump when she laid down and was serious pushin. Your doe will most likely be more settled if when she kids she has a place for just the two of them. For us and where she picked we just zip tied cattle panels in the pen by the door. She decided when she was ready to take bibbin into general population and we let her. It was bout three days and she was back in the big pen and not goin back to the makeshift one with him.

Since you are worried about the cold.... some sort of heating barrel might benefit you. Even if you dont have electricity that is ok. Google them. Just somethin small so the kids can get into and snuggle down in some fluffy hay for body heat trapment. We are gonna have to do this this go round i think. Ours are due end of feb and it is still cold here then.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Have you felt her tail ligaments? They usually disappear totally when 24 hours are left. Then also the goat gets restless, lies down for a while, but soon has to get up again, - and usually finds it unbearable when you try to find the ligaments.

Here are some pictures and descriptions:

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I agree with all that has been said. I also always have a scalpel or a sharp hunting knife. wash really well and then wiped with alcohol, or a get a brand new one. It's good to have on hand, just in case 99.9% of the time you don't need it though.

She could be due anytime really. I personally wouldn't expect her to go any longer than 3 more weeks. If she has been getting an udeer for the last 6 weeks my personally opinion would be she should be kidding within 10-15 days. But that just my opinion based off of my ff Nigerians, every goat is different. Keep us updated!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I live in Maine. I'd definitely be closing the barn at night if someone is about to kid. That, or move Mama into my garage or basement. ;-)


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I can usually feel babies in the last month. 4-6 weeks?


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you for all the tips! I will post another pic of her back end in a bit- I gave her a pregnancy trim too, so its a little easier to see her udder. She had her cdt shot last May. Currently I have 6 other goats living with her, and I have ways of putting her in her own stall. I just wonder if I should start seperating her from the herd now, or if just keep an eye on her until i think shes going into labor then seperate her? I have power in the barn, and a heat lamp (which I normally do not use unless it is signifcantly below 0) ... should I keep the heat lamp on at night, just in case the baby is born while I am sleeping? Or will a closed barn be fine?


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh, and I have been feeling for her ligments every day. She HATES when I do it. She is definetly looser back there then the other ladies, but I can still feel them. I am SO excited! I just wish it was a little warmer out! And I wish I knew when it happened! Sept 21 I seperated her from the buckling. So shes 2 to 3 months into it at least. I bred her to an awesome buck with strong Old Mountain Farm lineage. I will post pics of him too.


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

Here is a pic of Ginger's back end today. The other is the potential father, Jeremiah! He is quite the stud.


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

Jerry


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

A sharp knife, eh? If it is really needed, BearBrookFarm will most probably be a knot of nerves, the goat in pain and no time for long telephone calls. I wish SandyNubians would be kind and describe how it should be used if needed. Myself, if things really go wrong, more often than not I prefer to take out my humane killer. (And yes, I know how to use it when necessary).

How is it, BearBrookFarm, do you already know what to do, and how, if the kid turns out to be coming with the wrong end first?

Jerry, that is the father, right? So cute, not very old, right? But why is he so naked around his eyes? To me, it looks like some kind of problem, perhaps lack of some mineral or vitamin.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Guess I should have been more specific. I know how some vets can be unreliable. Or sometimes they charge an arm and a leg for it and some people just can't afford that. I learned my lesson years ago to always have one on hand. My 3rd doe to ever kid went into labor, she was in labor for 2 hours of HARD pushing, kids were completely tangled she was in pain going in and out of consciousness, then she started bleeding way more than she should (we think she tore something) at that point we lived in the middle of nowhere. No vet within 40 miles that would see to goats. We decided to put her down (using a .22) we realized "wait, what if kids are still alive" I didn't have a knife on me and spent 3 minutes in the house trying to find one while the others were dragging the doe back. I ran out and we made the cut, which took an additional minute with my dull knife. The kids were blue and had no oxygen. We did cpr and revived one the other 2 didn't make it we took too long. After that, I bought scalpels and have sharp knives on hand. We had case 4 years ago. The doe had gotten PT and we were positive she wouldn't survive, we tried out best to keep her going as long as we could, rather than induce her (we did give her dex though) we decided on day 140-145 we would put her down, and do the C-section our selves to save a large vet bill. Again we put her down with the .22 and then I immediately started to open her. Got everything done and out within 3 minutes, all the kids survived. Again, 99% of the time you probably won't need it but its good to have just incase.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I can second that. Bullet first, then very quickly use the knife I've had to do that 2 times. It isn't ideal, but better than losing everyone...


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

Not my first rodeo in farming..being able to put down an animal humanely is just part of it. I will have both a sharp knife and a gun available, just in case. 

And how do I know? Research and talking to other goat farmers in the area is how Ive been learning about the kidding processs.. how else do you learn?!

As for Jerry, he was very young when the picture was taken, but he was not and still is not mineral deficient. Just has swiss/tan markings around his eyes if you look closer. He has been the hardiest goat in my herd, actually.
Ginger on the other hand, has been fighting a mineral deficency all year long! I think I have narrowed it down to a zinc deficiency, as she looks a whole lot better with zinc supplentments in her diet, but as you can see in her picture, she still has rings around eyes. That mineral battle is worth a thread of its own!


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Guess I should have been more specific. I know how some vets can be unreliable. Or sometimes they charge an arm and a leg for it and some people just can't afford that. I learned my lesson years ago to always have one on hand. My 3rd doe to ever kid went into labor, she was in labor for 2 hours of HARD pushing, kids were completely tangled she was in pain going in and out of consciousness, then she started bleeding way more than she should (we think she tore something) at that point we lived in the middle of nowhere. No vet within 40 miles that would see to goats. We decided to put her down (using a .22) we realized "wait, what if kids are still alive" I didn't have a knife on me and spent 3 minutes in the house trying to find one while the others were dragging the doe back. I ran out and we made the cut, which took an additional minute with my dull knife. The kids were blue and had no oxygen. We did cpr and revived one the other 2 didn't make it we took too long. After that, I bought scalpels and have sharp knives on hand. We had case 4 years ago. The doe had gotten PT and we were positive she wouldn't survive, we tried out best to keep her going as long as we could, rather than induce her (we did give her dex though) we decided on day 140-145 we would put her down, and do the C-section our selves to save a large vet bill. Again we put her down with the .22 and then I immediately started to open her. Got everything done and out within 3 minutes, all the kids survived. Again, 99% of the time you probably won't need it but its good to have just incase.


Wow! Thanks for the story... farming can be a roller coaster of emotions for sure. The happiest stories and the saddest stories at the same time At least thats my take from it. But, thank you for sharing! Gives me things to think about in case something happens..


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> How is it, BearBrookFarm, do you already know what to do, and how, if the kid turns out to be coming with the wrong end first?





BearBrookFarm said:


> And how do I know? Research and talking to other goat farmers in the area is how Ive been learning about the kidding processs.. how else do you learn?!


I think Trollmor was asking 2 different questions.

"How are things? (with the pregnancy/delivery subject)"
and also,
"Do you know how to handle a breech birth (what to do, and how to do it)"


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariarose said:


> I think Trollmor was asking 2 different questions.
> 
> "How are things? (with the pregnancy/delivery subject)"
> and also,
> "Do you know how to handle a breech birth (what to do, and how to do it)"


I was trying to find out whether or not I should describe how to help the goat when she has delivery problems. Unnecessary if the thread starter already knows!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That was a reasonable and helpful question. I think she just misunderstood.

A breech birth sure can get the adrenaline going. If you start a thread on what you know to do, I am certain that new goat owners, and a few of us older ones, too, would be glad of it.

I myself have never had a breech, but I have dealt with a lot of malpresentations in forward facing kids.


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

slight misunderstanding.. which is ok. I have read up a little on breeched birthings and awkward deliveries. I understand that I should be ready to go in and grab the kids if I absolutley have to. Any tips would be helpful though. This is my first kidding.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Trollmor we'd love to have your input on breech and other presentations.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> I was trying to find out whether or not I should describe how to help the goat when she has delivery problems. Unnecessary if the thread starter already knows!





mariarose said:


> @Trollmor we'd love to have your input on breech and other presentations.


I, for one, would really like for you to share your knowledge! Future kiddings planned for.


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

Ok you can have everything you need in a kit and still miss the big event. We had an eye doctor appointment an when we came back, our Angel had taken care of everything! Her second twin was still wet! We had everything set up in the garage, she had them in the worst place she could. All were strong and healthy.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

LOL, what a wonderful Angel! To her, the place was probably well chosen, may I guess she felt secure and in peace there? No doubt, the small ones will soon be upon the shelves, though, if left there.

Concerning a thread about deliveries, sure I will be glad to add my knowledge to yours! At the corresponding forum here in Sweden, www.alternativ.nu, there is a special apartment called Hand Book, http://handbok.alternativ.nu, where everyone can add knowledge for the benefit of all newbeginners. The forum owner felt that be better than us members answering the same old questions again and again. After all, there are no stupid questions, but, to be sure, there are questions that have been asked before. I trust you older members here can find a nice way of doing this, and not only for deliveries, for everything that can happen to our goats! For many things I recommend FiasCo Farm.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

LockeEstates said:


> View attachment 141049
> Ok you can have everything you need in a kit and still miss the big event. We had an eye doctor appointment an when we came back, our Angel had taken care of everything! Her second twin was still wet! We had everything set up in the garage, she had them in the worst place she could. All were strong and healthy.


And she's there thinking, "I don't need no stinkin' help!" Our Lamancha accidentally got locked out of the barn and had her first litter outside on the cold, hard ground. When I ran out in the morning she just kept looking back and forth from me to her twin does trying to figure out just what exactly had happened.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

High on hormones ... (cheers)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Keep an eye on ligaments and udder (it'll get really full and shiny - usually), and her personality may change. Usually our does give us signs. We did have a surprise kidding Saturday. The doe was super loose on the rear end, udder was full, but still slightly had her ligs and was acting normal, 2 hours later...babies. She had them in the doe shelter and all was fine. I'm proud of the other does that were in there, they all kept their distance and were blocking the doorways, almost like they were on watch.

When it comes to helping a doe, it's normally not necessary, but there are sure times when it's needed. We raise Boer, so I am not familiar with smaller breeds and average for needing help.
I will say, when I have to go in and assist a doe, breech deliveries don't scare me. The only deliveries that scare me are when the head is twisted back. 
Breech kids, I just go up under the kid, gently pull the leg up and out through the birth canal and gently pull while mom pushes. If it's a bigger kid you'd have to go in and find the other leg, but normally the baby is small enough I don't have to do that. Typically, the ones I've had, it's been the 1st of triplets who are breech. 

Most generally everything goes normal, but definitely good your learning in case there is a complication. It can be scary, exciting, terrifying, and thrilling. That's how I feel every single time a doe starts to labor.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

All of a sudden I remember my dear Venus. She liked humans very much, and, poor thing, especially me ... It was time for her first delivery, and I had to go shopping with my neighbur. On return, I visited the pen first of all, not even bothering to change clothes. Venus yelled at me, laid her head in my lap, and - SPLASH!!! came her daughter out. She must have held back waiting for me. Others have held back waiting for me to leave, but Venus ... Well, maybe she was not quite right in her head... 

Back to normal: 99% of the deliveries go well, and you find more or less wet newborn ones when you visit the pen. But, always on edge, because you don't know in advance which one that hundredth case will be, when your help will be urgently needed.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

How about starting some new threads, were we collect the good advice we can find on different topics? When a newbeginner asks, it will be easy to just link to one of those threads.

Since this forum so far has not a 'hand book'!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Heads back or between the front legs I don’t like either. I know most people freak over breech so for years I always would just call my mom or brother to get the kids out for me (they live right here so the doe only had to wait all of 5 minutes tops). Then one day I HAD to do it. After I got over freaking out and just took my time it really wasn’t that big or a deal. I also have boers but had to help my sons school nurse with her pigmy, with the head to the side (shudder) and I was very surprised on how much room there actually was. Don’t get me wrong it was still smaller then a Boer but it wasn’t my first thought of there is no way I can move around in this tiny little thing!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

LockeEstates said:


> We had everything set up in the garage, she had them in the worst place she could.


That is so like a goat.  When our goats were kidding years ago they had a huge pasture/woods/ hoop shelter with plenty of good spots....and they would always choose the side of a hill covered in sticks.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Usually they want some extra privacy when giving birth. When I had mine in a big horse box, even the lowest ranked used her horns to clear a corner for herself when it was time.


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

I put Ginger in a stall with her brother wether Roger. Thank you again for the tips. I am actually going to get her an ultrasound at the vet tommorrow. So I will hopefully get a better idea of how many and when! I have to go to the vet for another goat (coughing/wheezing issues.... its never ending!) so I figured I might as well get an ultra sound. I will post the findings when I get back!


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Hope all goes well She is so cute


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

Dec. 28th, two healthy baby boys were born!


----------



## BearBrookFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

Pictures soon!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo! Can't wait to see them:happygoat:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations! Birth of little ones is so exciting. :inlove:


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

fivemoremiles said:


> she will kid when she is darn good and ready. most likely when you least expect it and in the worst weather.


What did I tell ya.
Isn't this fun


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations!
I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

BearBrookFarm said:


> Pictures soon!


:waitingpic):waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

